# What does .CC web domain mean?



## jtbest (Jan 19, 2003)

Ive seen the .TV which is a new internet domain... but what does (.cc) stand for?


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Don't know that the letters actually stand for (if anything), but found this -



> The cc-domains belong to the popular domains. The cc-domains are registered in many cases, when com-domains and net-domains are not available. Verisign, the registry of com and net-domains, is also managing the cc-domains


----------



## Gator70 (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a theory, I beleive it was started by Clear Channel Corp a large communication and broadcasting corp. to attempt to make a windfall profit on registering website names, wanted to be the next .com. didn't work.


----------

